# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Επιτέλους, είδα το φως το αληθινό (σχετικό κιόλας)

## nasos

Πρώτα απ'όλα Χριστός Ανέστη και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους σας!

Επιτέλους πριν λίγες ώρες κατάφερα και βγήκα μέχρι Περιστέρι με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του Χρήστου-Hook με σταθερό link στα 4mbit! Το link δυστυχώς είναι προσωρινό όμως, αλλά πιστεύω τα πράγματα να έχουν μπει στον δρόμο τους. Για όποιον βλέπει προς τα εδώ, ας κάνει ftp στο 10.1.8.152.

----------

